# Messenger isn't Working on Facebook



## debodun (Dec 2, 2021)

Suddenly I am not receiving messages. All the online advice for this problem is for a mobile app. I have a desktop.

I tried clearing the cache and deleting the Facebook cookie. Didn't help.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 2, 2021)

Make sure your web browser is up to date.  If using Firefox or Chrome follow these instructions:

Update Firefox

Update Chrome


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2021)

My Firefox browser is v 94.0.2


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> My Firefox browser is v 94.0.2


That's the latest.


----------



## Jules (Dec 2, 2021)

Have you tried sending a Message to a friend to see if it’s sending?


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes. No reply.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 7, 2021)

Try uninstalling and then re-installing FB Messenger. Could be that your original file somehow got corrupted.

Link to new copy of FB Messenger - https://www.messenger.com/desktop

Link to uninstall programs - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10-4b55f974-2cc6-2d2b-d092-5905080eaf98


----------

